# Eduardo tackle(not for the squeamish)



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Shocking injury from a shocking challenge,hope the lad recovers


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bloody hell that nasty


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks painful... shocking to see the human body fcuked in such ways and yet we can still heal...

What's hilarious is the team mate doing the "ooohhh ducky" clasped hands pose in shock about the whole thing... tighten up lad!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

As much as I don't like the ****nal (waits for Magic...  ) no one deserves a tackle like that.

I agree with Wenger - Taylor should be banned for a LONG time. Put him on the side lines for the rest of the season and make sure he, and others, know that this kind of challenge is disgusting and isn't going to be tollerated.

There are too many idiots going over the ball with all studs showing.

Good luck to Eduardo with his long road to recovery.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

he wont play again thats career over!! taylor should be out for has long has eduardo is!!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

was watching this today. such a great talent. not an arsnal fan but gutted for the kid, its been on my mind all day nasty very nasty


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm sure (and hope!) he'll play again.

Probably looking at well over a year/18 months out though. Look at Henrik Larrson at Celtic, Cisse at Liverpool x2, Jimmy Bullard at Fulham and Rob Hulse at Sheff United.

Broken legs don't end as many careers as they used to - just don't mention David Busst to Eduardo!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, disgraceful challenge - Wenger's right, Taylor should be banned. I'd ban the cnut for life.

Nowhere near the ball. It's a shame because Eduardo is a really good player, very young with shedloads left in him.

He'll recover, but as IK say's, your looking between 14-18 months.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> I'm sure (and hope!) he'll play again.
> 
> Probably looking at well over a year/18 months out though. Look at Henrik Larrson at Celtic, Cisse at Liverpool x2, Jimmy Bullard at Fulham and Rob Hulse at Sheff United.
> 
> Broken legs don't end as many careers as they used to - *just don't mention David Busst to Eduardo*!


thats what sprang to my mind when i 1st saw it!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ouch, I just bit my finger looking at that!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

From what alot of the football guys were saying it was a bad tackle but they say it was just mistimed and Taylor isnt that sort of player.

I dont know myself as i dont follow Birmingham but i think if it was deliberate and he was trying to cause serious damage then they wouldnt be sticking up for him.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Intent is the key factor as Robdog said.

I just hope that its not a career ending injury, the kids first season and he was just getting up to speed with the English game and is and hopefully still is a great prospect. The problem is too many teams are now using bully tactics on ****nal, trying to get a big challenge in early in the game to shake up their inform players. This time it back fired but it also backfired on Diaby when he first came to England. Cant remember who did the tackle but put Diaby out for the rest of his first season.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

The photos there make it look like Taylor has deliberatley gone for Eduardo's leg which wasnt the case. There have been many tackles like the one today already this season, unfortunatley this time the player has been badly injured. Did he deserve a red card...yes. Should he be banned...yes, but not for any longer than the rules stipulate. It was an unfortunate accident.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

tell him to walk it off fooking pussy!


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

thats badass that... he wants banning for life. they should do that, cause there is some right dirty fkers out there


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7261153.stm


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm sick of all this banned for life comments. ffs, it's a contact sport and people will always get injured. Ok, it was a terrible challenge, but the fact of the game is to be quicker than your opponent and run rings round him, which Eduardo is superb at. Now when you play like that then people are going to mis time tackles against such players. All these ban him for life fools want to see the game played in cotton fcuking wool. Get a life. The guy didn't meant to break his leg. Yes he should be punished with a long term ban, but shhoould he lose his livlihood because of a mis timed tackle, fcuk no he shouldn't.

It's an horrific injury and I hope eduardo recovers quickly. It can be done, look at cisse. The important thing is it looks like a clean break so it should heal better.

Thoughts are with da silva, and I bet taylor feels awful about it. But all you ban him for life people leave it out ffs. As i said it's a contact sport. Touch football uk is coming soon, so wait for that if that's how you want the game. Even wenger changed his mind after a few hours saying taylor shouldn't be banned, which surprised me. But if that french fop can get it right, you lot should.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Shocking tackle but no way should he be banned for life? I dont see why? Banned for a few games as per the red card, no more. This is what can happen if you go high sadly, but no way would Taylor have intended to break his leg. Too many over reactions imo.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

^^^^

Exactly Rob !!!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Exactly mate...You can't judge a punishment by the injury, it has to be by the tackle. Now if there had been no broken bones then no-one would be calling for a life ban, but cos there is they are. Well it won't happen, so get over it people.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The hardest thing about this is the word intent. I don't think he intended to do it, but there is no way at all ever to prove if someone did. If they are caught on camera saying " yeah, i meant to break the cnuts leg" then yeah, life ban without a doubt. But until then, 3 game ban. Maybe there is a case for players paying some towards medical treatment or towards wages if they cause a serious injury (broken bones). This would deter them from over agressive challenges as they are greedy fcuks....


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

LOL - Eric Cantona came back after that kick so Taylor will never be banned for life , this is the F.A we are talking about .

Also Alan Smith came back from a similar 2-Break injury few years back so i wouldnt say his career is over .


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

There is no case for anyone from any team ever being banned for lif unless there is intent proven, i.e he admits he did it deliberately. Then and only then is there a case.

Golden man, the rules of football are equal across the board, yet you gunners call for a life ban on taylor while eboue wasn't banned for life. Do you not think that is hypocritical?....

That is the reason wenger changes his mind, because his own players are guilty of similar tackles mate. At the end of the day I daresay every team has had a player guilty of an awful tackle at some time or another, but banning for life is not the answer. As i said, maybe there is a case for the guilty party to pay towards wages or medical costs if the injury is serious enough, but taking someones livelihood from them because of a mis timed tackle is just plain fcuking, no doubt about it ridiculous.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

I didn't see any malicious intent in taylor`s tackle at all , I saw a player tackle from a standing start and got done by a skilled player with quick feet. The injury is horrific indeed but let's not get carried away here.

Compare taylor`s non malicious tackle to some that are shown in this compilation, if we are talking about life bans then Roy Keane shouldn't have played as many games as he did for Man U.






I think a good part of Wengers reaction came from the fact that his team blew 3 points and saw his captain act like a 3 year old.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Nobody imo has said it wasnt a bad tackle but i really dont think he intended to do that myself.

Wenger IMO was out of order with his comments and they say he was even worse in the press conference but im not sure what was said there.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

dan2004 said:


> LOL - Eric Cantona came back after that kick so Taylor will never be banned for life , this is the F.A we are talking about .
> 
> * Also Alan Smith came back from a similar 2-Break injury few years back so i wouldnt say his career is over* .


You would if you watched him play week in week out


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

JawD said:


> You would if you watched him play week in week out


  I did yesterday as my team triumphed over his - You might be right afterall


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Rob he wont get ban for life but if you know much about football you would know why wenger reacted that way. If the media spouted on about eboues tackle against terry and mentioned ban for life then as a gunner I feel that I CAN justifiable state that at the time taylor should be banned.Not a case of wrappng up in cotton wool more the rules of football should be equal across the board.Robsta not a case of get a life more eduardo's football life will be on hold and if it happened to you wonder what your friends and family reaction would be.
> 
> Ive seen too many tackles like this and actually been in games where people have tackled like that and been banned for half a season and thats at amateur level.


Did you happen to see the stamp on Ronaldo last season in the Manutd vs ManCity Derby. Thats INTENT. Taylors is no way intent and in my opinion if Eduardo's foot had not been flat on the ground and sligtly airbourne he would have ended up on his **** and the challenge would have seen nothing more than a yellow . You cant justify INTENT like that mate. If you slowed down every single challenge in every single game 9/10 tackles would look like that .


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

omg ..watched it but they didnt show replay,first imprestion was no intent was meant,still dont think it was ,feel for the guy ,could end his playin days,you never know tho with the mirical of modern medicen


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dan2004 said:


> Did you happen to see the stamp on Ronaldo last season in the Manutd vs ManCity Derby. Thats INTENT. Taylors is no way intent and in my opinion if Eduardo's foot had not been flat on the ground and sligtly airbourne he would have ended up on his **** and the challenge would have seen nothing more than a yellow . You cant justify INTENT like that mate. If you slowed down every single challenge in every single game 9/10 tackles would look like that .


Excellent point....


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Slightly off topic but how much of a kn0b was Gallas at the end of the match? He's the captain and he stormed off on his own and started to cry! PMSL!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> Exactly mate...You can't judge a punishment by the injury, it has to be by the tackle. Now if there had been no broken bones then no-one would be calling for a life ban, but cos there is they are. Well it won't happen, so get over it people.


While I agree with you there Robsta, you've only got to look at how many of these other challenges have either gone unpunished or ignored because the opposition hasn't been injured seasioulsy. It's only been a matter of time until this happened.

Taylor did go for the ball, but dangerously - IMO.

I'll be honest, I'm biased against this kind of challenge after I was tackled high a few years ago and ruptured my anterior cruciate ligament.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> I'm sick of all this banned for life comments. ffs, it's a contact sport and people will always get injured. Ok, it was a terrible challenge, but the fact of the game is to be quicker than your opponent and run rings round him, which Eduardo is superb at. Now when you play like that then people are going to mis time tackles against such players. All these ban him for life fools want to see the game played in cotton fcuking wool. Get a life. The guy didn't meant to break his leg. *Yes he should be punished with a long term ban, but shhoould he lose his livlihood because of a mis timed tackle, fcuk no he shouldn't.*
> 
> It's an horrific injury and I hope eduardo recovers quickly. It can be done, look at cisse. The important thing is it looks like a clean break so it should heal better.
> 
> Thoughts are with da silva, and I bet taylor feels awful about it. But all you ban him for life people leave it out ffs. As i said it's a contact sport. Touch football uk is coming soon, so wait for that if that's how you want the game. Even wenger changed his mind after a few hours saying taylor shouldn't be banned, which surprised me. But if that french fop can get it right, you lot should.


but what if eduardo cant play again he could lose his livlyhood from a mis-timed tackle??

sim


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

simeon69 said:


> but what if eduardo cant play again he could lose his livlyhood from a mis-timed tackle??
> 
> sim


Do you not think he'd be compensated, plus players are insured against such things.

I'll say again, it is a contact sport and contact will happen. If he's not been seriously injured this discussion would not be happening. So should a player lose his livelihood because of a mis timed tackle. No he shouldn't or the game will just be useless with players scared to tackle opponents in case of an injury and losing their right to earn a living...


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> Do you not think he'd be compensated, plus players are insured against such things.
> 
> I'll say again, it is a contact sport and contact will happen. If he's not been seriously injured this discussion would not be happening. So should a player lose his livelihood because of a mis timed tackle. No he shouldn't or the game will just be useless with players scared to tackle opponents in case of an injury and losing their right to earn a living...


Yep - they are insured BIG time. Both the club and player.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

As Rob says its a contact sport and players are goign to get injured its the way it is. Unfortunate that some get injured worse than others.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

i hope he recovers.

but its one thing rehabing a leg to walk on and another to throw it round a football pitch


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

If he didn't mean to hurt the guy which i hope he didn't then he shouldn't really be banned for that long. Cisse and Larson both recovered from snapped legs just as bad. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ey golden man , face it these things happen it doesnt make it any better for the player injured and im sure in the cases where no intent was there the guy who caused the injury would be regretfull. you cant call for every mis timed challange to be a ban, unless obvious intent ie roy keane on huntlaar. how many players would be banned if that was the case, for one

beckham for breaking jamie redknaps ancle as he never got back to best.

its a contact sport and as much as its terrible for the guy its a accident


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

In any contact sport there is injuries, i mean boxing for instance people have died in the ring at the hands of another boxer so on your logic Goldenman intent has nothing to do with it because if it didnt that would be murder.

Same as this tackle if it was intentional it would be a police matter not just a ban

You make a joke to Shauno about the intent thing but thats the thing thats inportant unless you want to make football a non contact game?

I feel sorry for the guy i really do but he was playing a game where these things happen and no he aint gonna be happy about it nobody is but you cant say because its happened Taylor did it on purpose.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> *NO NO WENGER CHANGED* his mind as he has calmed down and on the point of ****nal playes and their tackles when it has happened there is always talk of permenant bans from the media, nobody says their not dirty players eg eboue on terry.Intent or no intent can somebody answer why he went for the ball at his shin;from my viewing the ball wasnt there and the follow through lead to eduardo's foot to be broken.
> 
> Rules!!!!!!:crazy:
> 
> ...


Im sorry but he only changes his mind after seeing the replay and the opinions of others across the planet . When everyone starts saying "FREAK ACCIDENT" "NO INTENT" etc what more can he do . He cant take on the world on his own and say " Pure intent he should be banned for life" . He took 7 hours to change his statement , yet see the replay at halftime ! My guess is after everyone else agrees its an accident and the given time - 2 mins in , no provoke etc etc he knows he could face the rap of the F.A and maybe a hefty fine ! He gets the club to release a statement saying oh sorry blah blah , might aswell have waited till today and done it infront of the press like a MAN . ****ne wenger is known for his complaining to the F.a and Premier League so this wont do his image much good in my estimation .


----------



## _GM_ (Sep 6, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Rob he wont get ban for life but if you know much about football you would know why wenger reacted that way. If the media spouted on about eboues tackle against terry and mentioned ban for life then as a gunner I feel that I CAN justifiable state that at the time taylor should be banned.Not a case of wrappng up in cotton wool more the rules of football should be equal across the board.Robsta not a case of get a life more eduardo's football life will be on hold and if it happened to you wonder what your friends and family reaction would be.
> 
> Ive seen too many tackles like this and actually been in games where people have tackled like that and been banned for half a season and thats at amateur level.


what about last week when gallas kicked out at nani, then when nani show boated you had 2 ****nal players flying in at him?

nothing happened there....


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Golden Man said:


> I have no more comments regards this thread except if it happens to anybody on this thread or a friend family or team mate that their reaction is no intent accident etc the same as what theyve post and there is no emotion attached to their reaction.What about ferguson swearing at the reading fans kuyts tackle on and on.Oh yes dan true wenger moans has a history and has been punished for speaking out and the he definately isnt a favourite with the fa.I wont post anymore regards this thread but to say I hope Eduardo all the best


What has Ferguson and the Reading fans or Dirk Kuyt got to do with Eduardo's injury? If Taylor should be banned for ages then Eboue should be for injuring John Terry...along with a million other players. Get over it, it was an accident.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I take my comment back about him being banned for life - there was no intent in the challenge, it was a clumsy one, IMO.

However; I don't ever think a player would come forward & admit he meant to break someone's tibula & fibula - I know I wouldn't because I'd be looking at a massive fine & the chance of being banned for months.

It is a contact sport, I agree, but it was a plain clumsy challenge - it happens unfortunately.

As for Gallas crying like a 4 year old - what's all that about?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

chrisj22 said:


> As for Gallas crying like a 4 year old - what's all that about?


I had the feeling it was down to the fact hes an imature dickhead?? Perhaps im wrong but it reminded me of something my 7 year old niece would do if you say no to her.

Obvioulsy she wouldnt sit in the middle of a football field but you get my point....


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

robdog said:


> I had the feeling it was down to the fact hes an imature dickhead?? Perhaps im wrong but it reminded me of something my 7 year old niece would do if you say no to her.
> 
> Obvioulsy she wouldnt sit in the middle of a football field but you get my point....


Well said , and also the fact it sets bad examples to all kids out there growing up playing football ! They hadnt even scored the penalty yet you have a grown man crying on the floor ! GREAT ! I think United broke them last weekend and now this follows up , ****nal better kick themselfs in to shape quick time.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Golden Man said:


> I make a joke in regards to the intent think because how does anybody know what taylors intent was same as I made a reference to eboue when commentators were saying he should be banned and the same reaction. The fact of the matter is and you there will be comments it is a contact sport but at the age of 11 you know that if your studs are showing/pointed and miss the ball and you connect with a leg or limb there is a great chance of an injury.Taylor may not have done it on purpose but if thats the case he needs to learn how to tackle. This topic will come round again and I wonder what the reaction will be.Amazing roy keane meant it but never got a banned for long enough if this happened in another game id comment;same as dirt kout(that liverpool player) should get a sevre ban intent or no intent
> 
> My genuine hopes for eduardo and that his career isnt short lived.The only thing I will say in taylors defence is that the football rules need to be sorted out ie in say spanish league show studs/raised foot freekick as they seem to realise that this can cause injury intent or no intent and thats not a joke.
> 
> TOTALLY OF THE TOPIC: This is why at this stage in the english game talent seems to be LACKING because it cant be displayed but at least there's the bulldog fighting spirit. This topic could go on and ON for me I hope the young man can return and its not the end of his career


Golden man i like you a lot, but this all seems like the typical gooner cryig out.

If his leg never got broke you wouldn't have posted, but it did. Now, when it comes to eboue's tackle on terry you go all quiet....horses for courses mate. As you said one rule for all. So stick to it. If taylor should be banned, so should eboue. Now man up, admit you and the rest of the whingers are wrong and accept the fact it's a contact sport and unfortnately some of your foreign players are not used to hard tackles and will get hurt by them...It's the game mate, it will not change and your foreign imports have to learn to accept this...

In the British playgrounds at school we know this is possible and learn to accept it, but these foreign african etc players play different and take time to adjust to the premier league. But like drogba showed, once they learn the way of them English game, they can more than adjust to it....they can control it.

Now da silvas injury is a tradegy, but it's a fact of football and will happen again, so stop bleating about it, accept it, mopve on and get used to it...

Football is a contact sport, peopkle will get hurt.

I do ask myself how much you would be going on if it was an ****nal player who had broke a brum players leg....

Not a word I imagine...:confused:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

robdog said:


> Obvioulsy she wouldnt sit in the middle of a football field but you get my point....


Well if she did she'd probably be offered the ****nal captaincy////


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Well if she did she'd probably be offered the ****nal captaincy////


  Tehehehehehehehe


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I was absolutly gutted yesterday for most of the day....I really felt down, he is a great player and has really started playing decent footie, goals against Man City and West Ham spring to mind, and his quick feet and passing were getting up to speed, he was doing great....

I dont think the tackle was intended, I think it was a bad bad challenge he missed the ball went over it and went through Eduardo, Edu is a quick player and shifted the ball, and he was commited and did pull out bad challenge and Edu's studs just dug in and that was that.... Smithy came back from one two years ago, and money will be no object in getting the best treatment for him so fingers crossed.

He is like a king in Croatia and for him to miss the Euros is a shame, but the worst thing is that even if he comes back for ****nal Van P is back in training and will play soon, Walcott is sharper and Ade is on top form, so he might not feature in our plans.....

Agree with all that was said, its a shame but its a contact sport, SH1T HAPPENS, he did not die! I am a passionate Gooner I go to 90% of all games it is a bad time for us and we did not need this but we will be ok and so will edu, life goes on!

Gallas was pi55ed at the ref cause the pen was bull, clichy won the ball, he wanted to win the game for Edu hence his reaction, he is a passionate guy, and a great captian, honest after every game he is the last one off the pitch clappin the fans and his duties on the pitch are done to the last, it was a **** day, same for Wenger his commets were not good, but he took them back today so fair play.

And for the record I dont know many ****nal fans who like Eboue, I think he is an tw4t.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I tell you something Jamie. This is why I think you are a diamond, because you always talk sense. I agree with evey word you said above mate.....:love:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

For the record, I cannot stand wenger. Top manager, the best in the transfer maket, but I absolutely cannot stand his constant bleating.

But I took my hat off last night on MOD when he retracted his comments. For him to admit a mistake is unheard of, and fair play to him for doing so.

He went up (not a lot I might add) in my estimation. If he carries on I may even allow him to manage Leeds. But he's got a long way to go yet to prove he's capable at the lowest level.........


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

All I have to say in regards to this thread is that if this happens to anybody is injured in this fashion or if your into football and happens to a player in your team the response is the same OH WELL SH!T HAPPENS CONTACT SPORT SO GET OVER IT.

Magic torch are you really a gooner,seriously.....

My reaction was exactly the same when roy keane broke the city players leg same with kuyts flying kick just to name a few. This will be my last on this thread.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ok then, well if that is your opinion then I'm glad you are not in charge of anything football related. Because according to you, we should have banned Roy keane, Kuyt, Taylor, Gascoigne to name a few.

In fact with that attitude the premiership would be down to 4 teams because ever fooking player would be banned for life for a mis-timed tackle. You'd be robbing us of some of the best players in the business due to one mistake.....Not very good when it's put like that is it..


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> For the record, I cannot stand wenger. Top manager, *the best in the transfer maket*,


Nelson Vivas

Oleg Luzhny

Pascal Cygan

Christopher Wreh

Giles Grimaldi

Francis Jeffers

Sylvain Wiltord

Richard Wright

The list goes on of absolutely $hite players he has bought! Although I think it is fair to say that turning Henry from a good player into a world class player makes up for most of these!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

squat_this said:


> Nelson Vivas
> 
> Oleg Luzhny
> 
> ...


What about Anelka or Paddy V? Super Rob? Freddie?

Seriously Wenger might be a moany old git but you cant honestly say that he has done bad in the transfer game? FFS Man U, Chelski, Liverpool, Newcastle, Tottenscum have all spent far far more on ****e than we have!

Thanks for the list tho you cnut I had tried to forget how bad some of those really were


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Golden Man said:


> All I have to say in regards to this thread is that if this happens to anybody is injured in this fashion or if your into football and happens to a player in your team the response is the same OH WELL SH!T HAPPENS CONTACT SPORT SO GET OVER IT.
> 
> Magic torch are you really a gooner,seriously.....


Everyone has said they are shocked by the injury. Even Wenger has retracted his statement but you still go on about it.

I believe MT is a Gooner indeed but i think hes one of those that is realistic about the game. Sh1t happens and if your not prepared to accept this then maybe football is not for you.

You seem to think we all like the fact he was injured but thats not the case but like i say you have to be realistic about football and being a contact gamne this wil happen form time to time and spitting your dummy out aint gonna change that.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Golden man it is gooners like you that get my goat mate.....I mean what was the point in that comment? Yes I am a gooner, I have missed maybe 3 games all season, I went to school in Angel, lived and worked in Angel, my mates are mostly gooners, my GF comes to every game with me, our families all go, we talk about the games all weekend.....and what because I think that a bad bad tackle is not worthy of a pro footballer losing his live over you think i'm not a real gooner? It was a bad tackle over the ball and late, he didn't go for the ball.....but he also did not mean to break his leg...even Edu said so today in the papers, and to his face when he visited him in hospital......

I hate all this bull football fans should stick together ****, some cock tried that with me at Old Trafford last weekend cause I wasnt jumping up and down singing when we were 3-0 down - why should I the cock manager put out a **** team and I spent £150 on tickets and petrol to watch it, forgive me for being a little ****ed off..... The guy in front of me got told in no uncertain terms and did not make it back to his seat for the second half, **** that...

Heres another for you, Well done Tottenham for yesterday, I have tottenham mates and I was happy for them in winning a trophy as they go to every game and it gave them something to shout about, I guess that i'm not a real gooner eh?

Ed, I think your a decent bloke but dont try and shout me out about my team fella, it a passionate subjuct and not one for a bodybuilding forum.

Peace


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> What about Anelka or Paddy V? Super Rob? Freddie?
> 
> Seriously Wenger might be a moany old git but you cant honestly say that he has done bad in the transfer game? FFS Man U, Chelski, Liverpool, Newcastle, Tottenscum have all spent far far more on ****e than we have!
> 
> Thanks for the list tho you cnut I had tried to forget how bad some of those really were


In the long term Wenger has done well in the transfer game ie. his good signings making up for his many rubbish ones. Selling "Le Sulk" to Madrid for 20+million was great business. The rubbish signings just provide me with some amusement cos I hate ****nal so much! No one compares to Newcastle for $hit signings anyway!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

United will win the league anyway


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

In the Championship, that would be a great tackle!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

robdog said:


> United will win the league anyway


i think so too..


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Just want to bring up the fact that arsnal have always been divers and sore losers. Gallas sitting on the pitch in a strop cas they drew when he should be supporting his team not throwing a paddy sums it all up really. They expect the guy to get banned but not one of there own players when they do a simular thing.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I actually like ****nal. I just wish they'd bring more English players through. I know they have done, but it's hard to want a team to do well when there are no English players in it. I'm sure some English players will be pointed out, but in general, wenger just doesn't go for them it seems


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> I actually like ****nal. I just wish they'd bring more English players through. I know they have done, but it's hard to want a team to do well when there are no English players in it. I'm sure some English players will be pointed out, but in general, wenger just doesn't go for them it seems


Yeah I kind of agree but when the likes of Bent, Wright Phillips, Cole, Parker, Sidwell all go from clubs where they play week in week out to sit on the bench for twice as much money it kind off makes it hard tho...they demand so much money and then rather than play football for clubs, go for the fame and money and waste the talent they have.....

Apparently the youth and reserve team is 50:50 british and imported, on purpose I should add.....


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Hence the reaction. Also if lennon,j cole for example where on the MARKET at a decent price he'd buy them. As everybody is saying I dont know them and my reaction would be different if it is an ****nal player your wrong. I hate spurs as a gooner so Im not going to say well done why would I what I will say is that they played better than chelsea. The wish of the masses will happen as I reckon this will be the turning point in the season and man u will win. This could go on for ever if I dont agree but can somebody answer this one statement/question and I will go on my merry way:beer1::love: all IF YOU FLY IN STUDS SHOWING AT ABOVE SHIN LEVEL IS THERE A CHANCE OF CAUSING INJURY IF YOU MISS THE BALL (intent or no intent). To me yes and maybe im wrong and IF THE PERSON YOUR FLYING INTO HAS QUICK FEET AS PEOPLE HAVE SAID doesnt that increase the chance of injury OR IS THAT WRONG. I would ban taylor for a season same as keano and kuyt.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate, if you fly in a tackle with slippers on there is still a chance of hurting someone. If you set foot on a soccer pitch you accept there is a chance of injury from another player....end of


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Now your saying you'd ban them for a season, earlier it was life ban....????


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pah. Footy player should all toughen up a bit. Its only a broken ankle.

If that happened in a rugby game they would just run it off.... :rolleye11

mg:


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Hence the reaction. Also if lennon,j cole for example where on the MARKET at a decent price he'd buy them. As everybody is saying I dont know them and my reaction would be different if it is an ****nal player your wrong. I hate spurs as a gooner so Im not going to say well done why would I what I will say is that they played better than chelsea. The wish of the masses will happen as I reckon this will be the turning point in the season and man u will win. This could go on for ever if I dont agree but can somebody answer this one statement/question and I will go on my merry way:beer1::love: all *IF YOU FLY IN STUDS SHOWING AT ABOVE SHIN LEVEL IS THERE A CHANCE OF CAUSING INJURY IF YOU MISS THE BALL (intent or no intent). To me yes and maybe im wrong and IF THE PERSON YOUR FLYING INTO HAS QUICK FEET AS PEOPLE HAVE SAID* doesnt that increase the chance of injury OR IS THAT WRONG. I would ban taylor for a season same as keano and kuyt.


Mate Taylor never went FLYING IN ! By flying in id say an example of that was sprinting from one side of the park to the other and taking a 2 footed lunge ! As for ABOVE shin level , of course there is a chance of causing injury to the knee etc ? Whats your statement here as the challenge was at shin level and hence the use of shin-gaurds in football today ? Taylors challenge was nothing out of the blue in terms of height !


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

dan2004 said:


> Mate Taylor never went FLYING IN ! By flying in id say an example of that was sprinting from one side of the park to the other and taking a 2 footed lunge ! As for ABOVE shin level , of course there is a chance of causing injury to the knee etc ? Whats your statement here as the challenge was at shin level and hence the use of shin-gaurds in football today ? Taylors challenge was nothing out of the blue in terms of height !


Ok so it was controlled doesnt matter anyway its unlucky for eduardo that he has quick feet.It was a good challenge just unlucky and im a moaning gooner who should be happy to see more tackles like this in the premiership against anybody:beer1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dan mate he did jump in, picture on page 47 of the Sun today if you look at the picture you can see Taylor not even looking at the player as he connects so yes he did jump in, yes it was bad....but yes its football and yes it happens so life goes on !

I ****IN LOVE FOOTBALL BANTER


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Golden Man said:


> im a moaning gooner :beer1:


I'd say that's the only thing you've got spot on in this entire thread mate.... 

No one wants to see tackles like that but it happens so just accept it dude ffs.

Boxers step in the ring knowing they may not step out again, but they still do it.

Soccer players step on a field knowing there is a good chance of a bad injury, but they do it. Eduardo, taylor, wenger have all got on with it, they accept it happens and there shouldn't be a lifetime ban....so why don't you follow your manager and teams lead and just accept it.

Christ your hard work dude


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> I'd say that's the only thing you've got spot on in this entire thread mate....
> 
> No one wants to see tackles like that but it happens so just accept it dude ffs.
> 
> ...


I have accepted but I do have a right to reply so rob hope accept leeds wont be playing in the premiership for at least another 10years


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Dan mate he did jump in, picture on page 47 of the Sun today if you look at the picture you can see Taylor not even looking at the player as he connects so yes he did jump in, yes it was bad....but yes its football and yes it happens so life goes on !
> 
> I ****IN LOVE FOOTBALL BANTER


In TODAYS football , that was mild. Everyone knows what its like in this day and age and players get away with far worse ! The sad thing is like i said before Eduardo was flat footed studs in the ground and wham. Had they not been he woulda been sent flying and nothing would have come of it . Players get away with going in 2 footed now days so its nothing new. If the challenge was 4inches lower he woulda have broke his ankle at worst and gone of limping and nothing would have been said ! All this hype is purly on the judgement of a snapped leg and not the nature or intent of the challenge which i still beleive was always the ball .


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

more like 15 mate....But we're still more likely to produce an England player than you lot...lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> more like 150 mate....But we're still more likely to produce an England player and then sell them on than you lot...lol


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Golden Man said:


> I would ban taylor for a season same as keano and kuyt.


But of course not Eboue for his tackle on Terry...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


>


lmao, point taken


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

man, all this eduardo stuffs doin my head in lol hope he gets better,

but FFS! this is football and bad tackles happen, there have been so many tackles in which the intent has been to hurt the other player badly and noting happened just a yellow or red card.

im actually starting to feel more sorry for taylor now lol


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

tahir said:


> im actually starting to feel more sorry for taylor now lol


Eduardo should have been booked for diving...


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

squat_this said:


> Eduardo should have been booked for diving...


Fcuking foreigners....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SCJP said:


> Fcuking foreigners....


LMAO all the spurs fans were singing "Whats that stickin' outta your sock, is it your ankle, is it your ankle" (to the tune of Monster by the Automatic) on Sun LMFAO

And something about eduardo and Heather Mills 

They are cnuts tho, singing to Man U the other night "Always look on the runway for Ice, Man U man U man U man U" to the tune of always look on the bright side of life..


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> LMAO all the spurs fans were singing "Whats that stickin' outta your sock, is it your ankle, is it your ankle" (to the tune of Monster by the Automatic) on Sun LMFAO


I'm sure Eduardo was highly amused sitting in his hospital bed watching the final!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

squat_this said:


> I'm sure Eduardo was highly amused sitting in his hospital bed watching the final!


He was quoted to have said "I'd rather have my left foot chopped off than sit through that shower of **** micky mouse cup..."


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Spurs are a quality team quality pub team and in 9 years have 0ne victory over ****nal and one cup what a teammg:. I hadnt slept for awhile and the game did the trick for me maybe next year wenger will play the under 18's and man u will play their reserves.

Good to see a small team winning a cup maybe next year wrexham or barnet could win it got the same chance as spurs winning the league but on a postive note the trash from white hart lane were the better team.

Yeah I heard heather is going to play upfront for spurs when they win the league and stevie wonder is going to replace paul robinson englands number one:mad:


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Golden Man said:


> Spurs are a quality team quality pub team and in 9 years have 0ne victory over ****nal and one cup what a teammg:. I hadnt slept for awhile and the game did the trick for me maybe next year wenger will play the under 18's and man u will play their reserves.
> 
> Good to see a small team winning a cup maybe next year wrexham or barnet could win it got the same chance as spurs winning the league but on a postive note the trash from white hart lane were the better team.
> 
> Yeah I heard heather is going to play upfront for spurs when they win the league and stevie wonder is going to replace paul robinson englands number one:mad:


I haven't slept for a while either, but your $hite posts seem to do the trick! I'm not even a Spurs fan (I dont support any team) but I would much rather they won than ****nal cos barring Jamie all their fans are utter ****s!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> They are cnuts tho, singing to Man U the other night "Always look on the runway for Ice, Man U man U man U man U" to the tune of always look on the bright side of life..


Actually started by leeds years ago....not that I've ever sang it many times.....honest.

There's also the "whose that dying on the runway, whose that lying in the snow" one as well.

Not proud of it, but as with all rival firms songs, they make me laugh.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> LMAO all the spurs fans were singing "Whats that stickin' outta your sock, is it your ankle, is it your ankle" (to the tune of Monster by the Automatic) on Sun LMFAO


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for that squat this!!!!!! Many ****nal fans like myself are happy for you:crazy: Squat this maybe because I have an individual opinion does that make my posts **** sorry but i cant just jump on the ban wagon of a topic and agree just because everybody else does SQUAT NOUGHT dont try and make this personal


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Rob spurs fans are the sicko's when it comes to songs mate, the one for Sol Campbell was genuis, but i cant post it on an open forum


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Pah. Footy player should all toughen up a bit. Its only a broken ankle.
> 
> If that happened in a rugby game they would just run it off.... :rolleye11
> 
> mg:


tib, fib and ankle, bone came through the skin...


----------



## BRIS (Dec 7, 2007)

Truly horrible break, although I don't think it was malicious!


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Rob spurs fans are the sicko's when it comes to songs mate, the one for Sol Campbell was genuis, but i cant post it on an open forum


The sickest chant (told to me by my old man) was Aston Villa chanting "ABERFAN", a couple of days after the mud slide that killed 116 kids!

http://www.nuffield.ox.ac.uk/politics/aberfan/home2.htm

Sick fvckers!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i dont care for ****nal much and I care for Birmingham City even less (as I am a Villa fan). However, that tackle deserves an instant ban. Whether he had got the ball or not, that was a reckless and intimidting tackle and Taylor should be severely punished.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Patch said:


> The sickest chant (told to me by my old man) was Aston Villa chanting "ABERFAN", a couple of days after the mud slide that killed 116 kids!
> 
> http://www.nuffield.ox.ac.uk/politics/aberfan/home2.htm
> 
> Sick fvckers!


I am a villa fan and to be honest I dont hear those types of chants (appreciate the Aberfan disaster was soom time ago).

I remember hearing Leeds fans singing about the bradford disaster and pretending to douse themselves out. That is sick also.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

leeston said:


> I am a villa fan and to be honest I dont hear those types of chants (appreciate the Aberfan disaster was soom time ago).
> 
> I remember hearing Leeds fans singing about the bradford disaster and pretending to douse themselves out. That is sick also.


Agree, it was a fair old time ago, i should have put it in a better way. I find banter funny as hell, even when aimed at me or the teams i support, but in every club across the country there are an element of c0cks who stoop to incredibly low levels.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That would be leeds fans you're on about mate. Even I appreciate there are a few tits who follow the leeds. But with British humour none of the bad songs bother me. To me it's the same as the princess di, fred west, etc etc jokes. Some of the ones about the tsunami had me in stitches. But that doesn't mean I didn't care about it. I did, but what amazes me is out of the worst tradedgy (sp) we can find something to laugh about.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Look at beadle the other week. The bloke dies, yet there is a thread on here making jokes about it. Now that sort of thing makes me laugh, even though I feel for his family. I think I'm normal....not sure...(cue a joke from th&s)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Look at beadle the other week. The bloke dies, yet there is a thread on here making jokes about it. Now that sort of thing makes me laugh, even though I feel for his family. I think I'm normal....not sure...(cue a joke from th&s)


PMSL 

Bump for photos of Robsta's Mohawk... I'm on a stag do soon and I need some ideas of haircuts to give the stag


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Golden Man said:


> Thanks for that squat this!!!!!! Many ****nal fans like myself are happy for you:crazy: Squat this maybe because I have an individual opinion does that make my posts **** sorry but i cant just jump on the ban wagon of a topic and agree just because everybody else does SQUAT NOUGHT dont try and make this personal


I'm glad you have your own opinion, but what is really sad is that because no one else agreed with you, you felt the need to try and dismiss Spurs' achievement which was entirely irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Spurs are a quality team quality pub team and *in 9 years have 0ne victory over ****nal and one cup what a team* mg: . I hadnt slept for awhile and the game did the trick for me maybe next year wenger will play the under 18's and man u will play their reserves.
> 
> Good to see a small team winning a cup maybe next year wrexham or barnet could win it got the same chance as spurs winning the league but on a postive note the trash from white hart lane were the better team.
> 
> Yeah I heard heather is going to play upfront for spurs when they win the league and stevie wonder is going to replace paul robinson englands number one:mad:


How old are you ?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dan2004 said:


> How old are you ?


LOL I had that on the back of my shirt:



Got it before the Newcastle game


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

I double dare you to wear that and do the entire walk of the Seven Sisters Road on match day


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL I had that on the back of my shirt:
> 
> View attachment 13028
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten you had a really wide V on your back - just dig out your Mini Update Photos, your current avvy does you no justice James...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL that shirt is an XL it fits me shoulders but my waist is only 31-32" 

I will do some new pics soon, when I get a tan, those are 8+ months old!

Dan, I wore my colours this season down there.... just with a high neck jacket zipped right up! lol


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Squat this you obviously feel the need to make this personal so be it and dan 2004 irrelevant point regards my age try another angle(here's a few grammer,colour,chip on my soldier). The thread is over i am hardly going to say joy spurs won same as my mate who has been a spurs fan for over 25 years ribs me I rib him its football banter. May because this is a bodybuilding forum some people feel that they have a right over others to attempt to belittle them and get no reaction. Read what you have posted before you try it same with you dan 2004. I had a difference of opinion done, over no big deal same as I disagreed with magic torch and robsta its finished now. Spurs and ****nal fans will always rib each other.Silly me because not everyone agreed with me I wouldnt expect them to. Would comment on the previous comment about seven sisters road but certain people may get on their high horse and try to make it personal. Ive been on this forum for quiet awhile some people I cant stomach and I would say vicer verser but Im not going to get into a discussion/arguement with 2 people over football, I REPEAT NOT GOING TO GET INTO A HEATED DISCUSSION ABOUT FOOTBALL, if you want to make it personal pm me rather than on the thread. Ps leeston hope your team does mine a favour this week and gives us 3points.Birmingham seem to be ****nals boggy team


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Squat this you obviously feel the need to make this personal so be it and dan 2004 irrelevant point regards my age try another angle(here's a few grammer,colour,chip on my soldier). The thread is over i am hardly going to say joy spurs won same as my mate who has been a spurs fan for over 25 years ribs me I rib him its football banter. May because this is a bodybuilding forum some people feel that they have a right over others to attempt to belittle them and get no reaction. Read what you have posted before you try it same with you dan 2004. I had a difference of opinion done, over no big deal same as I disagreed with magic torch and robsta its finished now. Spurs and ****nal fans will always rib each other.Silly me because not everyone agreed with me I wouldnt expect them to. Would comment on the previous comment about seven sisters road but certain people may get on their high horse and try to make it personal. Ive been on this forum for quiet awhile some people I cant stomach and I would say vicer verser but Im not going to get into a discussion/arguement with 2 people over football, I REPEAT NOT GOING TO GET INTO A HEATED DISCUSSION ABOUT FOOTBALL, if you want to make it personal pm me rather than on the thread. Ps leeston hope your team does mine a favour this week and gives us 3points.Birmingham seem to be ****nals boggy team


Excuse me but the sort of behaviour you administered on this thread is beyond me. Your acting almost as a spoilt child just because other board members wont agree with your point of view on a tackle in a game of football ! And as for taking the micky out of other peoples football teams....... I did that when i was 12! We won more than you this year nur nur , oh Spurs havent won against us in 9 years nur nur . Come on man get real ! I cant beleive you come back again and again to defend this pointless arguement and i however will no longer comment nor post on this thread because its clearly getting to you and i dont want to upset you .


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Where exactly did i "personally" attack you?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok dan thats your opinion. I have pm'd you as this thread has moved on about 10 posts ago and from my understanding ribbing spurs fans and spurs fans ribbing me is normal and standard. As it goes this is minor and I will save my brand of footy banter for footy forums and when in pubs amongst mates and footy fans and finally people can agree disagree not being in the majority doesnt make a person childish just means they have a different opinion.Its no big issue


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Replied !


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

keep it on the open board cos I'm finding this fcuking hilarious.....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

robsta9 said:


> keep it on the open board cos I'm finding this fcuking hilarious.....


LMFAO:bounce:


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

He PM'd me as well but I ain't replying through that.

He's the one who changed the whole thread from being a discussion into a childish **** taking one.

And he's also claiming that we are making it out that he isn't allowed his own opinon, which is completely untrue, and weird considering he felt the need to question Jamie's supporting of Arsneal just because Jamie felt the tackle wasn't malicious.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Its all good lads, if we lose at home to Villa this weekend I'll be buying my Man U shirt anyway  LMFAO at least my season ticket will be cheaper!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

squat_this said:


> Where exactly did i "personally" attack you?


Down an alley way, with some Amyl Nitrate... :rolleye11


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *dan2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I was warned by an top secret source to keep my conversations in the open with GoldenMan .


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

dan2004 said:


> I was warned by an top secret source to keep my conversations in the open with GoldenMan .


Where do you get this source from mate? I need something new to flavour my chicken with.... :blowme:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

come on guys, this soap opera hasn't come to an end surely......

Made my days last week reading this pap


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> come on guys, this soap opera hasn't come to an end surely......
> 
> Made my days last week reading this pap


LOL - You must have searched for ages to bump this one back up Rob


----------

